# Sandia Fanless Heatsink



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

*The fanless, almost-silent, dust-immune, 30-times-more-efficient Sandia Cooler heatsink is almost ready for prime time. 30 times more efficient than a fan-and-heatsink solutions. The prototype is 10 times smaller than a commercial state-of-the-art cooler, but has the same cooling performance.*

More Here: http://www.extremetech.com/computin...t-dust-immune-and-almost-ready-for-prime-time


----------

